# gt 650m vs gtx 660m



## der pc-nutzer (13. September 2012)

Was ist zwischen den beiden eigentlich der unterschied??? Ich bin verwirrt weil man die gt 650m http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007RL4L14/ref=mp_s_a_4?pi=SL75&qid=1347565133&sr=8-4
schon in laptops ab 800€ findet und für nen laptop mit gtx 660m gut 200€ mehr hinblättert http://m.cyberport.de/?EVENT=item&ARTICLEID=340065&pager=true
Ist der leistungsunterschied so groß???


----------



## Duke3d (14. September 2012)

Hier hast du ne Vergleichsliste, Rang 50 und 56 sind deine genannten Grafikkarten

Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## qwerqwer99 (14. September 2012)

Klick im oben verlinkten Vergleich mal auf eine der GPUs und schaue dir unten die für die interessanten Spiele an. 20% Unterschied der fps können es schon sein.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. September 2012)

Dann lohnt sich wohl ne gtx 660m im laptop, auch wenns etwas mehr kostet...


----------

